# i need help



## Kenan (Aug 12, 2020)

2 Days ago i purchased my first Russian dwarf hamster called Igor (eegor) not my first hamster i had a Syrian when i was younger.

I am 22 and it is a pet to keep me company as i have been a bit lonely recently and big animals were not an option.

i have a few questions that i would like any experienced hamster owner to answer if possible.

He keeps sleeping in the tube around the front of the cage
if i need to upgrade it its not a problem money isn't an issue just want to make sure hes fine... I just assumed if an "expert" company told me it was safe and good for him and his well-being then it should be fine.

Okay so i let him get comfortable in his surroundings gave him nice bedding in the corner of his cage and a bit in his hide box including a tiny bit of hay in places for him to chew on if needed. I also gave him a wood toy to chew a little shrimp cookie full of nuts and stuff and 12 grams of pets at homes hamster branded muesli in his bowl. have been changing his water every morning when i wake up. giving him a slice of cucumber or a slice of carrot daily.

every time i try to give him a treat placed on my hand like everywhere i research tells me to do so he just walks up to my hand and bites my hand (washed with mild soap and water before hand) - he is not shy and always comes up to me but does not give me the chance to even offer him the treat on my hand. My question is how do i get him to trust me? do i have to let him just keep biting me or should i go about it differently? - I really hope hes not permanently aggressive with me I want to help him enjoy my company as much as i enjoy his!

What treats are best for them i read that fruit in abundance is really bad for them so when i have tried to give treats i cut a tiny slice of apple and placed it on my opposite hand and then above ^ he just nips my hand instead of the apple lol. However if offered through the cage bars or out of me holding it in my finger tips he will take it no problem.

How much does noise annoy them? i have two little brothers who really don't know how to be quiet.. Shouting and screaming etc will this be an issue for him as i want to do my best to keep him stress free in his new environment

if you have taken the time to read this and help me with my problems i am very appreciative. 
Thank you


----------



## Kenan (Aug 12, 2020)

that is the cage they recommended me


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello, I am still a newbie with hamster care, but for the treats bit I can relate a little. I started off with handing like you said by fingertips, and I slowly progress up the hand, like one finger joint back and if he's happy to come closer for it then slowly progress.
I think the more experienced members will be able to give more insights, or maybe some of the questions you have someone (probably me xD) have also asked before on the forum!
I am no expert but the cage seems to be the large pets at home one? Might not be big enough but I could be wrong.


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

1) Sleeping in the tube is not ideal, but fine.
2) I would get rid of that shrimp cookie - it is probably full of sugar and quite bad for dwarves prone to diabetes
3) A slice of carrot every day is probably too much - carrot has a mildly high sugar content - I would feed it once a week
4) He may be cage aggressive - that lets at home cage is very small. To test if he is cage aggressive I would take him out of the cage and put him into a playpen filled with toys and see if he bites you then. If he doesn’t;t, he is cage aggressive and will need a bigger cage unfortunately.
5) If the hamster isn’t in the same room and the screaming isn’t often, your hamster would be fine.


----------

